# Filling a Propane Tank



## DeLeon

I live in Polanco DF and can't for the life of me figure out where to go to fill up a propane tank for a Weber grill. They sell the tanks all over but no one I asks knows where to fill them, probably because charcoal is much more common.

Anyone have any insight on the topic?
Thanks!


----------



## La Paz

DeLeon said:


> I live in Polanco DF and can't for the life of me figure out where to go to fill up a propane tank for a Weber grill. They sell the tanks all over but no one I asks knows where to fill them, probably because charcoal is much more common.
> 
> Anyone have any insight on the topic?
> Thanks!


Ask a neighbor where the LP gas facility is....here in Baja, the trucks that deliver or swap out tanks don't have refill capability, they just swap portable tanks. There are larger tricks which do have the capability to fill large stationary tanks, but they do not have nozzles or adapters to fill small portable tanks....then too, if your tank came from the US, even the LP facility might not have the right nozzles/adapters to fill your tank. If that proves to be true, you can go to a LP store or hardware store & buy a replacement fill connector. If all else fails, buy a replacement tank here & it'll come with compatible refill connector valve. 

Not sure about in mainland, but here in Baja, the LP facility is well out of town in relatively isolated area for public safety reasons.


----------



## RVGRINGO

True comment: "LP facility is well out of town in relatively isolated area for public safety reasons." Most towns have an obvious LP station for vehicles, but they won't fill portable tanks either. You will have to travel to the LP facility, once you find out where it is located. Ask the folks who sell the empty tanks.


----------



## sparks

Same here. Any small tanks have to be taken to the gas storage facilities out of town. I just filled my large stationary tank on the roof for the first time and they don't have the connections for small tanks


----------



## tepetapan

stationary tanks are filled by the liter, smaller tanks are filled by the kilo. The only real reason they (the trucks) will not fill a small tank is because they have no way of weighing it. All tanks in Mexico have internal threads, some tanks ( the smaller types) from the US have both internal and external threads so they can be refilled in Mexico. If your tank only has external threads you will likely need to buy a new tank and change the hose from the LP regulator.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

You should ask the driver of the local gas truck where is home base is located. It will not be far away and he can give you the address and directions. He will also know if they service your type of tank. That will save you a trip just to find out you have the wrong kind of hookup. He might also take fyour tank and promise to return it the next day. many people are very helpful.


----------



## DeLeon

Thanks for the advice. I've been keeping an eye out for the gas truck so I can ask them, but have yet to see them in the neighborhood. 
I bought my propane tank at a Costco in DF so I would hope that the hookup would be compatible.


----------



## joaquinx

DeLeon said:


> Thanks for the advice. I've been keeping an eye out for the gas truck so I can ask them, but have yet to see them in the neighborhood.
> I bought my propane tank at a Costco in DF so I would hope that the hookup would be compatible.


Perhaps the people at Costco would know where to fill the tank. Or at Home Depot. Or at a hardware store.


----------



## greger

*lp gas*



DeLeon said:


> I live in Polanco DF and can't for the life of me figure out where to go to fill up a propane tank for a Weber grill. They sell the tanks all over but no one I asks knows where to fill them, probably because charcoal is much more common.
> 
> Anyone have any insight on the topic?
> Thanks!


well in DF noone goes to fill a tank .... they call a delvery guy to fill it ... the same guy that fills your lp gas for cooking will fill your tank as well .... he should have all the fittings to get on to any tank ... there is many lp gas suppliers in the DF ... and when they are near your house they will be happy to fill it for you .. GREG


----------



## greger

the one we use is unigas .... and he has a scale in his truck that fills small tanks


----------

